
Doctolib Grabs $20M for Its Booking Platform for Doctors - salper
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/12/doctolib-grabs-20-million-for-its-booking-platform-for-doctors/
======
vdarbo
Génial !

~~~
jojo_hanna
Une réussite d'équipe !

------
Audber
Toppp!

------
Antoniodocto
SPAAH!

------
Antoniodocto
Hello

------
08111983
Yeaaaaaaah

------
huberm
good job guys !

------
nazelle
incroyable !!

------
lsarfati
Go go Doctolib !

------
doctosim
alllleeeez

------
Oli_olivia
Great news for Doctolib !

